# Partage multimédia HDD Macbook sur TV LG (AppleTV)



## powergravity (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,


J’écris ce message au sujet d’une problématique qui revient souvent mais pour laquelle je n’ai pas trouvé de réponse.

L’idée c’est de lire un film en haute définition de mon DD macbook sur la TV sans passer un câble HDMI (et oui le sans-fil c’est sympa !) tout en conservant une très bonne qualité d’image. Et bien sûr ce serait trop simple, sans iTunes.


Coté config :


TV Lg 55LA970V (4K, smartTV, DLNA, …)


Ordinateur MacBook Pro 2013


Box Numéricable


Apple TV 3ème gen (7.0.3)


Une idée simple était de faire du partage d’écran Mac vers Apple TV mais je suis déçu, la qualité est dégradée et l’image pas très fluide.

2ème solution, j’ai pensé à jailbreaker l’apple TV et à installer Plex qui semble parfaitement correspondre à ce que je cherche. Mais apparemment cela ne fonctionne pas sur la dernière génération Apple TV.


J’ai vu des gens qui ont un Mac mini à la place de l’Apple tv, mais est ce que l’investissement vaut la peine ?

Je cherche désespérément une solution, si quelqu’un à une idée ?

Merci d’avance.


----------



## Amen Ra (12 Mars 2015)

Salut,

Je pense que Plex est la meilleure solution (et pas besoin de jailbreak).

1. Installe Plex (ajoute tes films, etc.)
2. Installe Openplex --> https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/108332-openplex-osx-app/ (je te conseille vivement de regarder la vidéo tuto avant de commencer) 
3. Change le DNS de ton apple tv par l'ip de ton MBP
4. Profite de tes films


----------

